# Could an NP affect my USC MFA decision?



## mothersuperior (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey yall. 

So I was waitlisted for USC in the fall but guaranteed a spring spot and "technically" just graduated from my undergrad. I'm currently taking one last requirement for my major in order to receive my degree, and I am excelling in the class. However, I was forced to take another 2 unit class in order to qualify for financial aid over the summer. The class isn't in my field and it's not a subject I have any interest in, but it was the only option that ran in the same time frame as my other class so I had to bite the bullet and take the aid.

Now that I'm in my last week of the class, it looks like I may not pass. I've been dedicating most of my time to my actual major requirement and my part-time job (and my family, who I am seeing for the first time in a year after quarantining in my college city), so I admittedly completely neglected the course. I'm already taking it as a P/NP class so it won't affect my GPA, but will still appear on my transcript as a NP which is equivalent to an F.

This would be the only class I've ever even come close to failing in my entire undergrad career, but I'm just wondering if this could affect my USC decision. Fwiw, I did a research thesis in film last sem & got a 3.9 GPA in my major, which was noted on the transcript I sent to USC. Anyone ever heard of MFA apps being rescinded over grades?

Appreciate any input!


----------



## happiernow (Jun 28, 2021)

I've never been in this situation but I'm inclined to say that they probably won't rescind an offer over a NP especially since the class doesn't affect your GPA and it's not in your major. When I was in undergrad, an advisor told me you can have one Withdrawl/Pass/Not Pass on your transcript and grad schools won't make a big deal; once it's more than that then they start to question what happened. But your best bet is to call USC and ask them so you're not surprised down the line. If you're nervous about bringing attention to yourself, especially since grades aren't in and you could end up passing, you could call like you're a prospective student and ask what weight the school places on a NP in senior year when the rest of the transcript is pretty good.


----------



## mothersuperior (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks so much for your answer! Your idea of calling as a prospective student was a great one. I was hoping that than an NP wouldn't make much of a difference since I'd been guaranteed a spot, but I actually ended up passing anyway so I guess bullet dodged! Thanks anyway!


----------

